# Auber timer alternative



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just thinking about future projects and was looking for a cheaper timer alternative (not that Auber is that expensive), does anyone know an appropriate syntax to use on ebay or aliexpress to find them? "Electronic timer" obviously just throws up loads of other crap I'm not looking for


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Found one made by a company called Sestos searching for "Digital twin timer"

Can be had for about £16 on Aliexpress


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

None seem as good as the Auber one though... I went through the same process and bought an Auber one.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

MrShades said:


> None seem as good as the Auber one though... I went through the same process and bought an Auber one.


What is it that leads someone to conclude that the Auber ones are better?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

There are different versions of the sestos on Amazon. Once you know what features you need it should be quite easy to choose the right model. £20 is the most expensive. I shall be happy to trial one in the new year.

If it matters to anyone there are matching pid's too


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, I may well buy one to test out, £18inc delivery from the UK so no huge wait on an Aliexpress one.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't found a single Sestos unit that does what you need to control single shot and double shot dosing, simples.

Let me know which model you're thinking of buying and I'll tell you what's wrong with it...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Let use this as an example, as its what looks like the equivalent of the Auber.

There is also a thread at HB here that shows a successful mod with a generic ebay timer


----------



## JohnPrime (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi Dylan,

For your search term, try 'adjustable relay timer'.

I've just been wondering how best to set up a timer on my MSJ. I like the look of it and really didn't want anything too blingy; it seemed to me that I could use the existing on-off knob as the control for a timer (to adjust the duration of the grind) and I could add one of those nice stainless pushbuttons to start the timer. I would then only need to find an adjustable ebay timer with an external trigger and a relay built-in that could handle the coil current of the Mazzer contactor.

I found this (1) on ebay, which does all those things for £6.50 delivered. It needs a 12v psu: I used a LED PSU (about a fiver).

There's no display on this timer (you can get them with displays (2) for about the same price) but that doesn't bother me. I wanted to be able to adjust the timer with the existing Mazzer knob, rather than a load of blingy buttons. Also, when comes to making the time adjustment, I think I'd be more likely to just turn the control up or down a bit, rather than wanting to peer round the side of the grinder and punch in another 2 (or 3 or 3.7 or ...) seconds' grind: the former seems a lot more intuitive, more ergonomic.

HTH

John.

(1) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LED-Indicator-Light-5VDC-Normally-Open-Trigger-Delay-Relay-Module-Timer-/290950737480?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item43be03ee48

(2) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Multifunction-Self-lock-Relay-Cycle-Timer-Module-PLC-Home-Automation-Delay-12V-/191357056754?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item2c8dc4f6f2


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Dylan,

You could just about use that timer as a single shot timer (ie have the timer set to any single value - for a single dose)... And then operate it once or twice for a single or double dose.

But... The grinder would always run for the set time when you first turn it on, and you have no ability to programme different times for single dose and double dose. You'd also need a manual bypass relay (or switch that'll cope with a few amps) in order to perform a 'manual top-up'

The link to HB seems to talk a lot about Auber timers (sourced for $38 on eBay - but they're only $42 direct from Auber!) but doesn't say anything about any other timer unit.

The Auber one does single dose, double dose and manual top-up- all with the same unit and simple wiring to the grinder.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

MrShades said:


> Dylan,
> 
> You could just about use that timer as a single shot timer (ie have the timer set to any single value - for a single dose)... And then operate it once or twice for a single or double dose.
> 
> ...


In the HB thread he does say he got an Auber timer off ebay, but it doesn't look like any of the ones off the Auber site.

The sestos one seems to have "A program" and "B Program" is it wrong to assume these are the two separate timers? I can see how not having a pulse option would be a dealbreaker however, but I think you can cancel one of the programs, so start 'A' then cancel it for a pulse.

have a look here as it shows the detail of the Sestos timer

John - I did consider this, but the Auber style one makes things much simpler


----------



## JohnPrime (Nov 2, 2014)

Dylan said:


> The sestos one seems to have "A program" and "B Program" is it wrong to assume these are the two separate timers? I can see how not having a pulse option would be a dealbreaker however, but I think you can cancel one of the programs, so start 'A' then cancel it for a pulse.
> 
> have a look here as it shows the detail of the Sestos timer
> 
> John - I did consider this, but the Auber style one makes things much simpler


Sure, it's down to your preference after all









The pulse option isn't a problem. The timer is just a glorified switch which sits in series with the supply to the contactor coil, so you can put another ordinary normally-open switch in parallel with the timer and use it as your 'pulse' switch -- the grinder will be on for as long as the switch is pressed.

Have a look at the Sestos B3s (amazon have them). It allows for a separate trigger switch, independent of the on-off switch; so you switch your grinder (and timer) on, but it doesn't grind until you trigger it. This is the timer I would have used had I gone for an Auber-esque solution. The bit of the data sheet that explains the timings best is 'Run mode' 'Operatiion Charts' (sic). The timers aren't fully independent: you can set the following 4 times:


On (grind) time

interval

on again time

interval before cycle restarts (at (1))


You can see that 2,3,4 are for timing a cycle and no use for our purposes.

HTH

J


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

So if I'm reading that right...

You wouldn't be able to set up 2 individual buttons, like on the Auber, that had 2 seperate times. But you could set up a button that ran for a set period which you could press twice. I have also seen on youtube that you can have a 'cancel' button, so you could also use that to cancel the timer and be used as a pulse.

This is obviously not as elegant as the Auber solution.

What would be most interesting is a solution along the lines of what dsc did with his Major, where he created an IC with the 1x, 2x and pulse buttons, and even an LCD with readout. It did seem complex to the layman however









I would be interested to see your solution if you complete it, when I first modded my SJ I was thinking along the same lines, but got flummoxed by a seriously stale electronics knowledge.

From what I can see of the timers I have been finding MrShades is absolutely correct in that many of them emulate certain functions of the Auber, but they just dont have the 3 simple functions we are after ion this circumstance. The saving over Auber is not substantial anyway, but its good to explore these options.


----------



## JohnPrime (Nov 2, 2014)

Dylan said:


> So if I'm reading that right...
> 
> You wouldn't be able to set up 2 individual buttons, like on the Auber, that had 2 seperate times. But you could set up a button that ran for a set period which you could press twice. I have also seen on youtube that you can have a 'cancel' button, so you could also use that to cancel the timer and be used as a pulse.
> 
> I would be interested to see your solution if you complete it, ...


I think you are; the 'cancel' is called 'stop' on the Sestos data sheet.

I can see the attraction of these Auber/ Sestos timers, but to me they look butt-ugly and over-complicate the ergonomics for not much gain, compared with the cheapo ebay timer (passim). Right now I'm happy with weighing the beans into the hopper and using the doser as an aid to de-clumping the grinds, so I probably won't wire in a timer after all. Good luck with yours. (Pix expected, obvs







)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

JohnPrime said:


> I think you are; the 'cancel' is called 'stop' on the Sestos data sheet.
> 
> I can see the attraction of these Auber/ Sestos timers, but to me they look butt-ugly and over-complicate the ergonomics for not much gain, compared with the cheapo ebay timer (passim). Right now I'm happy with weighing the beans into the hopper and using the doser as an aid to de-clumping the grinds, so I probably won't wire in a timer after all. Good luck with yours. (Pix expected, obvs
> 
> ...


I already fitted an Auber to an SJ, but never documented the process, I had a few finishing touches which I never finished up so never actually took picture ^_^

This is for another project brewing in my mind


----------

